# Not a Photographer but---



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Took this picture the other morning using my phone camera next to my binoculars. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Eagle pics are always good. What area of town are you?


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

This was taken on a friends ranch at White Hall ( between Waller and Navasota on FM 362)


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

older 37 said:


> This was taken on a friends ranch at White Hall ( between Waller and Navasota on FM 362)


First of all. Cool picture and just neat to be able to see such a fine bird here in Texas that close.

2, you answered my question. Waller and Navasota on 362.

Thanks for the post

BTW if you do a little zoom on the Eagle's head, he looks either mad or giving you "The Ojo" which in Spanish means the evil eye, like dude, you get a little closer and your fixing to enter in a world of hurt. Lol


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ya dun good thar, older 37.
Eagle sightings stir me up.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Were you the one telling me about the one at gibbons creek? Cooked my quail yesterday they were fabulous.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

That wasn't me but cooked some quail earlier today , very tasty.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Rubberback said:


> Were you the one telling me about the one at gibbons creek? Cooked my quail yesterday they were fabulous.


This one was right near White Hall store on 362


----------

